# Wellcome Images - Best medical images of the year



## benlonghair (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. Found this via Fark. Thought posters in the macro forum would appreciate it. 

100% safe for work. Very cool images.

Gallery - The year's best pictures from the world of medicine - Image 1 - New Scientist


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, an impressive set of images.  Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 16, 2009)

Outrage. WTH is going on in us!


----------



## hazardphotography (Oct 20, 2009)

Neat images, thanks a bunch for the share.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 21, 2009)

Terrific images! :thumbup:


----------

